# Leila the Blue Merle



## Allycorn (Oct 31, 2012)

I just wanted to share some pictures of her from the add, and a few I took since she has been here. 
Don't worry I got her for free, I am not financially supporting the breeding of Blue Merles, just giving her a good home, and stopping her 1st owners from breeding her!
















































Enjoy!, I am!


----------



## LuvinMySugar (Oct 6, 2012)

She is beautiful! You did a good thing!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh she is sweet looking! Love love love the little tongue picture, so cute. 
How old is she? Is she your only dog?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's gorgeous! I love the classic chi "eye-white" look she's giving you in the second to last pic. What a cutie!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She is so pretty! Good for you for giving her a loving home.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Is breeding Blue Merles in Chihuahuahs bad? Ike's sister was a merle with blue eyes. She is a pretty little girl you have there.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She's beautiful! You did a good thing!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Is breeding Blue Merles in Chihuahuahs bad? Ike's sister was a merle with blue eyes. She is a pretty little girl you have there.


In the United States, it is not against the standard but frowned upon. Merle's have a higher rate of being blind and deaf. People breed them because they are pretty but they can have serious problems. It is a recessive gene, so if you breed a Merle with a regular chi who has the recessive gene, it can be passed on. Breeding two Merle's can have dire consequences. Many reputable breeders will not breed Merle's because of this. 

In Europe I believe they are not allowed to breed Merle's.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

So sad that such beauty has a price to pay. I love the blues and also Merle's.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allycorn (Oct 31, 2012)

~LS~, She is 5 years, and my only dog, but we are currently living with one cat. The cat plays fetch and does dog tricks, the dog sits there grooming herself like a cat!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Allycorn said:


> ~LS~, She is 5 years, and my only dog, but we are currently living with one cat. The cat plays fetch and does dog tricks, the dog sits there grooming herself like a cat!



Haha, how fun! I'd love to see pictures of your cat, if you get a chance.


----------



## Allycorn (Oct 31, 2012)

I wanted to keep my photo collection rolling! Here's more of Leila and one of the kitty!
















The giant couch monster
















Wearing her coat








Her 1st horse show!
















































Here is the kitty!


----------



## Allycorn (Oct 31, 2012)

1 more!


----------



## Leeanne (Oct 25, 2012)

She's adorable, lovely colour


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

She is just gorgeous! I hope to one day have the opportunity to rescue a blue merle, I absolutely love how striking they are.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I love the way the merle's look they are so pretty I would never condone breeding them though. Your so lucky to get her for free usually people charge a small adoption fee just to make sure the dog is going to a good home. I just adopted a beautiful Blue Chihuahua he's not a Merle but he is registered he's had all his shots and is right up to date he's been Neutered. and he's had blood work done to make sure that nothing was pass on to him genetically. He only 2yrs old and his previous owner gave me everything in the way of paperwork from the vet and his registration with his Pedigree. He wasn't free but darn close considering all the money she spent on him over the last 2 yrs. He is 2 yrs old and she only charged me $100. for him to me thats about as close to free as your going to get she just wanted to make sure he was going to the best possible home. I'm so glad she chose me. She asked that I give her updates on how he's settling in so I send her pictures and an email every other day right now but now that he has made himself quite comfortable here I will be slowing down on them now


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I love the way merles look! She is so pretty. I own a blue merle too.


----------



## Allycorn (Oct 31, 2012)

momofmany said:


> I love the way the merle's look they are so pretty I would never condone breeding them though. Your so lucky to get her for free usually people charge a small adoption fee just to make sure the dog is going to a good home. I just adopted a beautiful Blue Chihuahua he's not a Merle but he is registered he's had all his shots and is right up to date he's been Neutered. and he's had blood work done to make sure that nothing was pass on to him genetically. He only 2yrs old and his previous owner gave me everything in the way of paperwork from the vet and his registration with his Pedigree. He wasn't free but darn close considering all the money she spent on him over the last 2 yrs. He is 2 yrs old and she only charged me $100. for him to me thats about as close to free as your going to get she just wanted to make sure he was going to the best possible home. I'm so glad she chose me. She asked that I give her updates on how he's settling in so I send her pictures and an email every other day right now but now that he has made himself quite comfortable here I will be slowing down on them now


I think I got her for free because the old owners were just trying to get her out and maybe didn't know what they were doing. 
I was set on getting a free dog (being a college student), and for the same reason a small breed, searched for 3 weeks and she showed up. I also see a lot of people in my area with adoption fee of $400 and $500, I could understand up to 100 but over that doesn't make sense for my situation. There are dogs for free and I am a good home for one, its kinda sad people put their dogs up for free, but I'm glad I have my free dog.
Some people need to get rid of their dogs and are taking them to the pound, but would rather know who their owners are and just post them for free of craigslist for a while before they do. Even that can be sketchy but my dogs going to keep on living.


----------



## sfgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

She's beautiful! I believe breeding two blue merles can cause genetic disorders, like normal blues. Since blue is recessive though sometimes you can get a blue with two parents who aren't blue. I've gotten two chihuahuas the latter way, and one chihuahua the former way (which was before I had even heard of blue chihuahuas, but I ended up researching them since mine was completely bald). My two that were bred responsibly have beautiful coats, one a thick double coat, and one a glossy single coat, so I believe that shows that yes there is a difference in responsible breeding of blues.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> In the United States, it is not against the standard but frowned upon. Merle's have a higher rate of being blind and deaf. People breed them because they are pretty but they can have serious problems. It is a recessive gene, so if you breed a Merle with a regular chi who has the recessive gene, it can be passed on. Breeding two Merle's can have dire consequences. Many reputable breeders will not breed Merle's because of this.
> 
> In Europe I believe they are not allowed to breed Merle's.


Thanks for answering me, as I have said Ike's sister is a merle and I believe his mother is, didn't get to see her. I also found out his breeder is breeding her females as soon as one litter leaves. Sad. I almost bought his sister, but glad I didn't. Something just told me not too.


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Shes very cute, congrats on your new girl. From the pictures, it actually looks like shes a black and tan merle, not a blue merle. The color of a merle is actually the color of the dark spots on their body, and their nose. From the pictures it looks like her spots and black, and she has a black nose not a blue nose. Still a cutie none the less


----------



## Allycorn (Oct 31, 2012)

Mydaddysjag said:


> Shes very cute, congrats on your new girl. From the pictures, it actually looks like shes a black and tan merle, not a blue merle. The color of a merle is actually the color of the dark spots on their body, and their nose. From the pictures it looks like her spots and black, and she has a black nose not a blue nose. Still a cutie none the less


I thought she might be a tri color, or black and tan (is there a difference, I would guess black and tan requires only those 2 colors and the tri adds white in there? What characteristics would the white need to have to be considered a tri? She has the classic tuxedo belly all the way down and has socks on all her paws, but no other white patches on her), and told my mom that but then my mom thought she was a blue merle. She def. has a black nose, her pads are pink and grey, not really black. In these photos you can really see her tan coloring, in person its much more subtle to the point you cant even see it or tell she has that color in her (maybe thats why there is confusion about her color). I had also read about grey merle thinking she could be that, but I guess not really. 
Anyone know of any sites that go over coat color genetics in depth for chihuahuas specifically? Genetics are quite interesting!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Allycorn said:


> I thought she might be a tri color, or black and tan (is there a difference, I would guess black and tan requires only those 2 colors and the tri adds white in there? What characteristics would the white need to have to be considered a tri? She has the classic tuxedo belly all the way down and has socks on all her paws, but no other white patches on her), and told my mom that but then my mom thought she was a blue merle. She def. has a black nose, her pads are pink and grey, not really black. In these photos you can really see her tan coloring, in person its much more subtle to the point you cant even see it or tell she has that color in her (maybe thats why there is confusion about her color). I had also read about grey merle thinking she could be that, but I guess not really.
> Anyone know of any sites that go over coat color genetics in depth for chihuahuas specifically? Genetics are quite interesting!


There's no Tri color in the Akc, if she was registered Akc correctly, she would be "black & tan, merle, white markings". If you went by other breed standards say a Australian Shepherd then she would be "blue merle, white markings, tan points". Its just easier to say and understand I think. Mine is "black & tan, merle, spotted on white". That's a mouth full, so when people ask what color she is I just say blue merle. The color standards for chihuahuas is confusing itself. I'll pm you websites.


----------



## Skyysmom (Nov 14, 2012)

Precious! I'm in love!!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

She is so beautiful! This thread was very interesting and informative as I didn't know that about Merle's. congrats on your new doggie.


----------



## Allycorn (Oct 31, 2012)

How well does the AKC track genetics?
Even if she is registered a certain color with them does not necessarily mean that is her genetic make up. They could have generic names like black and tan with white markings to describe a black and tan pinto or a true black and tan with white markings. 
In the American quarter horse association the horse can't have white markings over the size of a quarter except for socks and a blaze to be registered. If your horse was bred from 2 pinto horses and comes out solid it can be registered with the American quarter horse association even if it is not a true full blood quarter horse, so long as it fits the requirements. 
If you have 2 solid horses that throw a pinto horse it can't be registered even if its parents were registered. 

I guess what I think about registries is they throw some generic label onto a color that looks similar to another color even if it is a completely different gene producing the similar looking effect. 
So I understand her AKC label, but still wondering the difference between the actual genetics. 
Maybe the name for the color is variable between breeds, even if they are displaying the same phenotype. Messy world of genetics woo!
It seems simpler/more organized in horses, even between breeds... Hmm, not the same for dogs?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

she is beautiful...


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Allycorn said:


> How well does the AKC track genetics?
> Even if she is registered a certain color with them does not necessarily mean that is her genetic make up. They could have generic names like black and tan with white markings to describe a black and tan pinto or a true black and tan with white markings.
> In the American quarter horse association the horse can't have white markings over the size of a quarter except for socks and a blaze to be registered. If your horse was bred from 2 pinto horses and comes out solid it can be registered with the American quarter horse association even if it is not a true full blood quarter horse, so long as it fits the requirements.
> If you have 2 solid horses that throw a pinto horse it can't be registered even if its parents were registered.
> ...


I don't really understand your question, but I hope this works. The one way to know your dogs color is not only by looking at the coat, but to also look at the pigment in the dogs nose and eyes. Dog Coat Colour Genetics

I hope not to start a problem but some have been saying that merle is an unhealthy dog. That can be very true, but depending if the dog is heterozygous or homozygous. There has been no record of a blind heterozygous merle, there hasn't even been a study conducted on this controversy. There has been a record of a merle heterozygous deaf in only one ear. Deafness in chihuahuas is not only caused by merles, the deafness is caused by white pigment in the ear. Piebald and white chihuahuas are prone to deafness as much heterozygous merle, which is 25% with non-merle and merle if there is white pigment over the ear. To me and all the research I've done, which is almost 5 years. Heterozygous merles are prone to health problems just as much as non-merle chihuahuas. I also believe that the merle coat was mixed into the chihuahua by a different breed years ago, as the merle gene in all the breeds are the same genetic sequence. I do not support homozygous breeding.


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

"If your horse was bred from 2 pinto horses and comes out solid it can be registered with the American quarter horse association even if it is not a true full blood quarter horse, so long as it fits the requirements."
Wanted to clear this up real quick first. This is not dog related, however still incorrect. If your horse who was bred from PAINT (paint and pinto are two seperate associations) parents who descent from traceable QUARTER HORSE lineage, your horse can be registered AQHA, so long as it meets the requirements. Easier explained, so you have a horse whos parents were both quarter horses, but the foal has a large belly splash, making it inelligible to be registered AQHA, it can be registered APHA. If you then breed it, and its foal actually came out without the extra white markings, that foal could be registered AQHA since by lineage it truly is quarter horse. They dont register solid apha registered as quarter horses unless they come from quarter horse lines. Hope that makes sense.

Back on subject with merles... She is a black and tan merle with white markings. AKC actually does not recognize "black tri" its just a common term people call black and tan dogs with flashy white markings. They are registered as black and tan with white markings.

Merles do not have any more health problems than any other chihuahua, UNLESS the breeder bred two merles together which gives a chance of a double merle offspring, which yes, could possibly be deaf or blind. Generally if someone owns a merle dog and breeds, they know not to breed two merles together, and you can visually tell a double merle is a double merle. Merle chihuahuas have been around for quite some time, much longer than recognized by akc. Documents - Merle Chihuahuas

I dont breed merles, however we do have one as a pet. Hope I could help clear a few things up.


----------



## Allycorn (Oct 31, 2012)

Uh right, that's exactly what I said, I am not incorrect, but perhaps have worded my question confusingly. 

Pinto is not a breed but a color pattern, just like solid isn't a breed but is a color pattern
I'm not saying you can take any 2 breeds of horse that are pinto, get a solid horse and its a registrable QH. They have to fit the registration requirements still obviously (traceable between AQHA OR APHA). 

If you horse was bred from 2 pinto horses (thus registered paint, because they still have to fit the requirements, and be QH traceable) the foal could be solid and registered QH. 
However because it comes from horses with the pinto characteristic it is technically not full blood, though can still be registered QH, because it fits the requirements of color characteristic and lineage. 


I guess what I'm wondering about the black and tan thing... little more clearly explained.
Can you have a white dog with black and tan patches on it, versus a black and tan dog with white patches on it? What is the difference between these to the AKC, and what is the difference between these genetically speaking?
To me it seems one is like the paint horse, and the other is like the QH with white socks. 

I don't really care if the AKC doesn't think tri color is a "real" thing, because genetically it could be, and I am more interested in the real genetics than the labels we are putting on them (the QH & paint example being an example of the labels registries put on their appearance)

Maybe that is more clear, maybe it still isn't. After this post I can't say it even matters anymore. Oh well


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Not to be arguementative, but Pinto actually is a breed. There is the American Paint Horse Association, and also the Pinto Horse Association of America. American Paint horse association are stock horses by lineage. The pinto registry registers different breeds of horses that meet the color lineage (some miniatures, quarter horses, paints, warmbloods, some walking horses, etc.) They are a color breed, and not a lineage breed. A lot of people who show miniatures have their horses dual registered as pinto.

Anyway, yes, there is a difference between a black and tan dog with white markings and a mostly white dog with black and tan markings. The first is named exactly that, black and tan with white markings. Like a quarter horse, the markings arent genetic. You can get a star from a horse with a blaze, etc. The markings arent specifically coming from the parents. The second is a Black and Tan spotted on white. The spotted on white is genetic, and is passed onto offspring. 
Hope that makes sense, if not, the black and tan with white markings is your quarter horse with socks and a blaze, the black and tan spotted on white is your tovero paint.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Allycorn said:


> I guess what I'm wondering about the black and tan thing... little more clearly explained.
> Can you have a white dog with black and tan patches on it, versus a black and tan dog with white patches on it? What is the difference between these to the AKC, and what is the difference between these genetically speaking?
> 
> I don't really care if the AKC doesn't think tri color is a "real" thing, because genetically it could be, and I am more interested in the real genetics than the labels we are putting on them.


It is not that AKC acts as if Tri Color does not exist, it is just not a color classification NAME, that's all. My Eden, in the U.K., is called Tri Color. In the U.S., she is registered with AKC as black and tan with white markings.



Mydaddysjag said:


> Anyway, yes, there is a difference between a black and tan dog with white markings and a mostly white dog with black and tan markings. The first is named exactly that, black and tan with white markings. The second is a Black and Tan spotted on white.


This is correct!


----------



## Allycorn (Oct 31, 2012)

Cool, good to know.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She is so pretty! Love her


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pretty girl!


----------

